# painting test



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

Has any one else taking a painting test to get a certification from a local town? What kind of questions do they ask?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The license here starts SPO----- and I'm sure that there is a test. It can't be to tough, considering who is diong most of it and the results.

Most of the paint is a cover and doesn't stick, blue tape takes it off. I use green and purple tape a lot. It doesn't always work.


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

did you have to take a test in jensen beach?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Nope

They probably ask you your drug of choice though :laughing: 

joking--I'm one of those painters that doesn't smoke anything, have a gut, and past/present drinking problem...dont know too many like me around here


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I've taken many painting tests over the years when filling out apps. at painting contractors. Usually it's a test made up by PDCA, it's about 40 questions long. It asks stuff like what is a holiday, is green a primary color, what is a lanyard, what type of bristle brush to use with oil paint etc. It's a multiple choice test...


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Woz the Painter said:


> I've taken many painting tests over the years when filling out apps. at painting contractors. Usually it's a test made up by PDCA, it's about 40 questions long. It asks stuff like what is a holiday, is green a primary color, what is a lanyard, what type of bristle brush to use with oil paint etc. It's a multiple choice test...


holy cow...I took that test when applying with an old employer--I did real well--guess he took it from the pdca--well, at least I know I'm ok, since I took the test a while ago


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Paintguy26 said:


> Nope
> 
> They probably ask you your drug of choice though :laughing:
> 
> joking--I'm one of those painters that doesn't smoke anything, have a gut, and past/present drinking problem...dont know too many like me around here


Why be a painter, then?


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Had a 20 question quiz with the application for the guy I work for now. Just some basic knowledge questions, that if you are a painter you should know. I missed one out of the 20 on What do you thin shellac with. Never really worked with it, but when I got home I did a search to find out.

Also had to get certified for lead abatement and some other stuff when I was in the Union years ago.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

In Utah, I had to take a 50 question, 2 hour business law test. Questions varied from types of bookeeping to how often a first aid kit should be checked! The painting test was 30 questions, 2 hours. Questions also were a wide range. How long should galvanized metal be allowed to sit before painting, what are parts of paint (pigments, binder, etc.) what are correct settings for hvlp. They are administered thru Experion in several states. It is very controlled, your picture is taken, you take the test in a room on a computer under video surviellance. They have a website that explains it all and suggests books that you should read. Good Luck!


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

If you guys search google for (aec daily education) there are some test from benjamin moore like paint 101 and color theory. It takes about a half hour or so. Then if you pass they will give cheap certificate to print out.

Thanks Dan


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Many years ago I took a test to get e certificate of compancy from Broward county FL. A vast majority of the questions had to do with the laws. workers comp, liability, taxes, etc. Very little on painting.

Jim Bunton


----------

